# Escambia



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Gonna hit Esambia out of Swamphouse on Monday. Any reports for bass?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Go up river near where the barges park. Hit that waterfall before you get there. 

NJD


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

On the left near that turn? Crankbaits I assume?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

NJD loves him some crankbaits, but hit those areas with a worm also and a spinnerbait once the wind kicks up. 

Not sure how its going to be right now when its so hot, right before Fall kicks on. However, if I was launching at Swamphouse, I'd also try the thermal canal, Saultsman's, the first part of Thompson's where its legal to fish, and Alligator. You might try Gum river where it dumps into the bay. If they're on, they might be on everywhere. Good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

No idea but if you want someone to help pay for fuel I could help you find out whats biting and where


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm gonna be on the north end tomorrow. Me and a buddy are going up to Mystic Springs and see what's happening up there. I haven't been to Escambia in a while but last time I was there I had good luck in Saultsman with zoom super flukes and spinnerbaits. Good luck and I'll let you know how we do.


----------

